# Five year old male havanese having accidents



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2009)

Help!! My 5 year old male Snickers has regressed. He started to have accidents in the house. Tested his urine and found out he had an infection.
Treated with medicine for 10 days. Waited 10 days and had urine retested. He still has had accidents. Not only has he urinated but a few weeks ago he also pooped twice in the house. I don't know what is going on with my dog. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Start taking Snickers out every 2 hours, after meals and so on. Is Snickers neutered?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd try going back to basic house training even though Snickers isn't a puppy. If you can't watch him every minute, contain him. Take him out frequently and when he potties outside praise and treat him. He'll probably pick it up quickly as long as there are no other medical problems causing the house soiling.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You are sure he doesn't have another infection? I would also have his urine tested for crystals and check his bladder for stones. When my guy had a UTI last year, it took 3 rounds of different antibiotics to finally get rid of the infection. But he also had crystals and stones----


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree with Katie definitely check to make sure he doesn't have any crystals or stones. If he does it will be awhile before he can control his bladder. Wysong makes supplements for both types of stones that I use and we've been stone free since. Also, what are you feeding him?

A couple links on uti's & bladder stones:
http://www.acreaturecomfort.com/cathealth.htm
http://www.wysong.net/bladder-stones-struvite/

Biotic + for Oxalate
Biotic - for Struvite
http://www.wysong.net/cat-dog-supplements.php


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes he is neutered and remember we have had him for 5 years. Why should I need to take him out this often at this age? Doesn't make sense!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

With uti's & bladder stones they have NO control over their bladder. Its a lot like incontinence.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Don't know if you are a guy or a woman but, as a woman, I can tell you UTI are very painful and you feel as if you must live in the bathroom. I imagine your little guy feels much the same way. When it hurts the tendency is to hold back until they can't hold any longer and then go wherever. They can also associate the pain with going in certain areas so they will avoid the areas where they are supposed to go (cats do this also with the litter box). If he is truly cleared of the UTI you do need to help him feel okay about returning to the assigned place to potty. Right now he probably thinks peeing in the yard made him hurt. I think he will get back to normal pretty quickly as long as he is healthy and you work with him a bit and have some patience. Use rewards liberally.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Have you cleaned the carpet with something like Nature's Miracle to make sure you've gotten the smell out completely?


----------

